# Native slayer or Jackson cuda????



## TheFlounderPounder

I went to the fairhope boat co. and looked at a lot of yac's, decide to save some cash and not go with a hobie but have narrowed my favs between the native slayer and the jackson cuda. mainly bc of those comfortable seats but they are alot similar, anyone have any experience with the two?? any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Chris V

Tough call between the two but if I had to choose, I'd give the nod to the Native. I like the layout better


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

yea they are close.. Its prob gonna come down to which one i get the better deal on. the cuda come with a few more accessories though..


----------



## Chris V

You won't be disappointed in either


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

chris v from what i have seen these two seem to best the best all around yak as far as comfort and fish ability.. that i have seen!! Is there any that are = to these without jumping up into the $2000 hobie prices?? staying around 1200??


----------



## JD7.62

For the price they cant be beat. BUT if you spend a few hundred more you can get a used Hobie. They wont have as nice of a seat or a fancy of a layout but to me having a mirage drive is worth it. I couldnt imagine bottom fishing out of a paddle kayak, especially for flounder like we have been lately. Having the ability to stay on top of a two ounce jig in a stiff wind or current to keep it on the bottom in 75ft of water is PRICELESS. You CANT do that with a paddle kayak.

Out of the two the new Native Slayers look SWEET, not that the Jackson isnt sweet either though.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

JD7.62 said:


> For the price they cant be beat. BUT if you spend a few hundred more you can get a used Hobie. They wont have as nice of a seat or a fancy of a layout but to me having a mirage drive is worth it. I couldnt imagine bottom fishing out of a paddle kayak, especially for flounder like we have been lately. Having the ability to stay on top of a two ounce jig in a stiff wind or current to keep it on the bottom in 75ft of water is PRICELESS. You CANT do that with a paddle kayak.
> 
> Out of the two the new Native Slayers look SWEET, not that the Jackson isnt sweet either though.


Im not going to do much off shore fishing in mine.. just around inlets and a few bridges mostly inshore.. will probabally do alot outside of the yak once i get to where i want to fish... i like to stay in shape so i dont mind paddling.. that mirage drive on those hobies sure does looke sweet though!!! thanks for the advice.. dont get me wrong if i could get a hobie for 1200 i would.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*bed extension*

i am also going to get one of those extenders that hook to my tow hitch to support my yac, i drive a sport trac explorer and my bed is only 6 ft with tailgate down.. which is the best modle to get??? thanks in advance..


----------



## Chris V

You also need to look at the ocean kayak prowler 13 or trident 13. I've had 6 different yaks and the prowler 13 is my favorite. The seats aren't as fancy, but you sit lower and are more stable. They are also very reasonably priced which will allow you to spend more on a good paddle, seat, etc


----------



## Ptpainton

I have rented a Jackson Coosa 3 times and the seat is very nice, in the top position its too tippy for my liking. Great river boat for sure. I had 2 Ultimate 12's Native boats and i currently have a Manta Ray 14 haven't fished out of it yet. Little Heavy and long to load and store but made well. Tough decision between the Cuda and Slayer.


----------



## JD7.62

flounderpounder28 said:


> i am also going to get one of those extenders that hook to my tow hitch to support my yac, i drive a sport trac explorer and my bed is only 6 ft with tailgate down.. which is the best modle to get??? thanks in advance..


I just picked up a bed extender at Harbor Freight last night on sale for $49.99. Had a coupon for 10% off of $50 or more so I bought a pretty decent set of SS fishing pliers for only $6.

They had two left, grab one while you can. I know it was from harbor freight but it seemed decentl enough, Im trusting it to send a Revo in the back of my dads short bed truck to Birmingham, AL right now as I type.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Read my Slayer review in the re iew section


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Read my Slayer review in the re iew section


sweet review man thanks, im not shure which to go with... im going to take comfort as my #1 though


----------



## grgrobards

At least take a look at the Malibu Stealth

Greg


----------

